# New Epson Artisan 1430 DTG, need color profiles?



## crskub (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi All, 

This is my first post on this forum, I have a question about color profiles for the printer. I have an Epson Artisan 1430 I bought off a really nice guy from EBay. It works really well and does a very nice job. I used the guy's advice these forums to find Power RIP software and the sales team gave me a really good deal. This software supposedly works with the two white cartridges I have installed in the LM and LC slots, and then the rest is CMYK.

Anyway, I am starting to print these T-Shirts and I notice the colors just are not what I would expect. Neon Green, turns to dark green, Bright Cyan is like a dark blue. A summer's day turns into fall. So I was reading on here about the standard Epson color profiles and how that would cause the color accuracy to be way off. I also read on these forums about a company called Cobra ink making color profiles. 

The long of the short of it is, I think I need a color profile, I use Image Armor(it came with the printer) I didn't buy my ink from Cobra, is there a third party I should go through to make this profile for me? Does anyone here have a profile to share? I can share some screenshots if that would help. Thank you for your thoughts!
Chris


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

crskub said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, I have a question about color profiles for the printer. I have an Epson Artisan 1430 I bought off a really nice guy from EBay. It works really well and does a very nice job. I used the guy's advice these forums to find Power RIP software and the sales team gave me a really good deal. This software supposedly works with the two white cartridges I have installed in the LM and LC slots, and then the rest is CMYK.
> 
> ...


Everything you need is CADLink FilmMaker v4 OR DigitalFactory v3.0.


----------

